# Amtrak unveils Operation Lifesaver locomotive



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Amtrak unveils Operation Lifesaver locomotive - Trains


WASHINGTON – Amtrak today unveiled a specially painted P42DC to mark the 50th Anniversary of Operation Lifesaver. P4DC No. 203, repainted with the message, “See Tracks? Think Train!” was released into service today during a ceremony at Washington Union Station. The black-and-yellow locomotive...




www.trains.com






I know Operation Lifesaver has done a lot of good things.

But when I see, "See Tracks? Think Train!" I'm reminded of that corny joke... Two guys out hunting came across some tracks...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, that's kinda pretty. I just can't imagine how folks actually see tracks and DON'T think train!! But I guess we're all blind to something.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Arggg and I just bought one of those 50 yr ones...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> Well, that's kinda pretty.


I agree.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

What is the R on the loco for?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

They "wrapped" a RR crossing sign around the front of the loco.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Gramps said:


> What is the R on the loco for?


Likely '*R*ailroad' of sliced-off-by-cab windshield , "*R*ailroad *C*rossing" crossbucks... It's that kinda trendy abstract graphics we see so much of today...


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks guys, I guess "trendy" is not in my DNA.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> Well, that's kinda pretty. I just can't imagine how folks actually see tracks and DON'T think train!! But I guess we're all blind to something.


For most people a train is just an inconvenience they have to put up with for five minutes on occasion. That is, for the ones who stop.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Gramps said:


> Thanks guys, I guess "trendy" is not in my DNA.


No..I'm just pointing out what the *R* is doing there, because you asked.... No need to atone for not following any trends...
Would be nice though if I wasn't "guys" to you..I said it... No one else (yet).. And if they did now, that might just start a trend,............. a *RR* trend !


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Gramps said:


> What is the R on the loco for?


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Gramps said:


> What is the R on the loco for?


I am glad you asked, because I did not see it either. Of course, when I looked a second time, after reading the answers, I immediately could see the sign image wrapped around.

On a different note, I have to ask what may sound like a dumb question. If the problem is people don't see the train (and I know that is what many drivers have said), can we honestly expect them to see this train and read the message and learn?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I wonder how many people will run into it, and how soon that will happen…..


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

if one were to look up a train crossing accident, a few years ago, in Valhalla, NY, one would wonder a bit. basically, a high value SUV, was sitting under a crossing gate, when a commuter approached the intersection. the gate hit the back end of the SUV, and the car behind the SUV backed up to give room. the SUV moved forward, sitting on the tracks. things went downhill from there... I presume this is an attempt to make drivers aware of the dangers of not giving way to bigger, heaver vehicles...


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

telltale said:


> No..I'm just pointing out what the *R* is doing there, because you asked.... No need to atone for not following any trends...
> Would be nice though if I wasn't "guys" to you..I said it... No one else (yet).. And if they did now, that might just start a trend,............. a *RR* trend !


The "guys" was for both you and Stumpy. While he did not specify the "R" I am trendy enough to realize railroad crossing signs have "R"s in them.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Here's what they should do. Paste huge flat panel displays in each side. At crossings the displays activate, showing instant coupons or other giveaways. You take a pic, you got it. Coupon good for I dunno 15 mins or an hours ...

And this does... Well people wait for the train to go by to get there pics and deals is the idea...

What would really happen? People would push and shove each other into the train to get their pics and everyone would die. 

Ok I mean that could happen...but maybe with a little thought about it.. it might work.

Or you could paint the nose a bright color...


----------

